# need spec sheet for jennings super t II



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

i have not been able to locate one , need to know what the max draw weight and what the 3 diffrent draw leigth settings are . also the fps would be nice to know i am thinkin 180 -190 ? if i cant find the info i will get it all checked at the shop when i get the new string put on after it gets here .


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*Check Bear archery or Escalade's website which owns bear and jennings.*


----------

